# audacious not running (but installed)



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 21, 2010)

```
** (audacious:49519): WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

/usr/local/bin/audacious: unable to launch selected interface skinned
```

how to solve that?


----------



## salam4ik (Mar 21, 2010)

*sk8harddiefast *
Do you have installed x11-themes/audacious-skins and multimedia/audacious-plugins ports?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 21, 2010)

OK.I install them and now audacious works perfect 
Thanx a lot


----------

